# Outlook Express/ Hotmail error--verify your password: possible virus?



## origamilips (Feb 14, 2005)

MSN.HOTMAIL.COM: virus?

Hi there, I've been having this same error msg for the last 2 weeks now and although I thought it had went away, it reared its ugly head again. I've been using Outlook Express for the last 2 years now at the insistence of a former flame. I also use OE to handle my Hotmail accounts and never had any problems with it until maybe 2 weeks ago. 

Here's the thing. OE would "suspend" all my hotmail mail (inbox, outbox, draft, etc) and would only "release" them when I sign in to Hotmail via the web. After signing in, it would ask me to "Match the Picture" where I have to type in the random jumbo-ed up letters. After I complete this step, I am taken to my Hotmail web account and everything is fine again. Sometimes I have to verify my password/account maybe 5 times a day. Very annoying because every time I need to send out an email, I have to log into Hotmail, typed in my password, typed in the jumboed up letters, then hit "send" via Outlook again.

So I googled it, and couldn't find anything, other than a Dutch website. Had babblefish translate it and it appears to be a legit issue. Is it?

Here are the error msgs:



> To help protect our users from automatically generated junk e-mail (or spam), MSN Hotmail periodically asks for identity verification.
> 
> Please go to http://www.hotmail.msn.com and follow the instructions. It takes only a few minutes and you can then return to using your Hotmail account.
> 
> ...


I typed in hotmail.msn.com manually and it is a legit url for hotmail, so I checked for that first.

This is the URL for the "Match the Picture" part. Hipservice? Makes me a bit weary...

http://hipservice.passport.net/forc...vhXa6mfePDGkDc9dRBOHTZXQQECgh98FEgSg$&lc=1033

Here is the Dutch thread: hotmail.msn.com-virus
http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...ist_messages/1006376+hipservice+hotmail&hl=en

This is from that Dutch site, the Match the Picture page I get is in English


----------



## ncpatriot (Oct 17, 2004)

*Nobody Knows*

We had this problem Feb 4. Got a reply from MSN Hotmail Support that included this: _ I can understand how important and convenient it is for you to be able to send and receive e-mail messages properly using Outlook Express. Due to recent changes made, you can no longer set up a free MSN Hotmail account to download Hotmail to Outlook Express Inbox. This change was made to help stop e-mail abuse. If you have a free Hotmail account and you have already set up Hotmail to download to Outlook or Outlook Express, you can continue to use this feature._

I responded and then when I got a customer satisfaction rating invitation I really slammed them. Apparently that trigger a reply that included this:

 _My name is Leila and I have read your e-mail exchange with Michael. I understand that when you access your Hotmail account using Outlook Express, you have to re-validate your account and encounter "0x800CCC33" error message.

I am sorry for the inconvenience this matter may have caused you. After reviewing the information you provided, I have determined that we need to do further investigation.

Keith, I don't have a definite time when this will be resolved. However, I want you to know that I am engaging additional resources to help me investigate. As soon as we have more information, either myself or another member of our support team will be in contact with you,_

That was Feb 7.
Virus scans and spyware scans yielded no explanation.Here is how we solved the problem. We switched to gmail which can now be accessed through outlook express. Just one less MS program to deal with.

Send me a pm if you want a gmail invite.


----------



## origamilips (Feb 14, 2005)

ncpatriot said:


> We had this problem Feb 4. Got a reply from MSN Hotmail Support that included this: _ I can understand how important and convenient it is for you to be able to send and receive e-mail messages properly using Outlook Express. Due to recent changes made, you can no longer set up a free MSN Hotmail account to download Hotmail to Outlook Express Inbox. This change was made to help stop e-mail abuse. If you have a free Hotmail account and you have already set up Hotmail to download to Outlook or Outlook Express, you can continue to use this feature._
> 
> I responded and then when I got a customer satisfaction rating invitation I really slammed them. Apparently that trigger a reply that included this:
> 
> ...


LOL, that really cracked me up.

Yeah I got that problem about a week before you (4th was my bday, pissed me off tremendously when I had to signed in 6 times within 4 hours to sent out "thank you" emails). I read from that Dutch site something of the same sort where they want to discourage people using Outlook to download Hotmail, which makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE (sorry for the caps!). They are from the same parent company so I don't see how this can be abusive. I didn't think twice about it because apparently this was planned since Sept 27th, 2004 (at least that's what the press release say), and I didn't have any problems until now.

In terms of Gmail, I have one, and I really don't use it enough. I guess it is because I've been using OE for about 3 years now and it's hard to break the habit and actually go to a web based email provider. Can Outlook handle gmail? Seem to be a conflict of interest to me...

Thanks!


----------



## ncpatriot (Oct 17, 2004)

origamilips said:


> In terms of Gmail, I have one, and I really don't use it enough. I guess it is because I've been using OE for about 3 years now and it's hard to break the habit and actually go to a web based email provider. Can Outlook handle gmail? Seem to be a conflict of interest to me...
> Thanks!


Actually Gmail works great with Outlook Express. The folks have given Gmail the abilitiy to operate as a pop server so it will interface with Outlook Express and other mail programs. I leave the messages on the server saving space on my hard drive and I have access to all my mail from another computer. Yet I still have the convenience of Outlook Express and more formatting options. You can find out more at this 
link.

There is a good service for notifying your contacts of the change in address can that is easy and safe. Plaxo. Read a review of it and see if it is for you. Plaxico will install so it starts with windows to handle the updating and appear in your tasks as installstub. After a couple of weeks you can disable that and only run the updating when you choose.

Good luck. :wave:


----------



## jwc553911 (Feb 20, 2005)

I could use a gmail invite. or anything i could use in OE from work. I am getting the same hotmail verification errors when i send links in OE from work


----------



## pjamies (Feb 4, 2005)

*Error in Outlook/Hotmail ....*

Hey Guys ....

Thx for the info .... I had posted this issue 2 weeks ago ... and had only 1 reply ... which did not fix my problem ... and this seems like MS once again *screws* the little man ! Just wish they could have sent a email concerning this issue ... I mean they constantly hound us about upgrading, but an update .. nah that would be *too* easy !! Also I can not find anything on the MS site concerning this problem ... and I suspect that they put the *fix (or bug !!) * in on Jan 31/Feb 1 ... cause that is when my *'forbidden'* errors would come up ...

Anywho ... thx for the info !!

Paul J. Toronto, Ont. Canada


----------



## jwc553911 (Feb 20, 2005)

pjamies said:


> Hey Guys ....
> 
> Thx for the info .... I had posted this issue 2 weeks ago ... and had only 1 reply ... which did not fix my problem ... and this seems like MS once again *screws* the little man ! Just wish they could have sent a email concerning this issue ... I mean they constantly hound us about upgrading, but an update .. nah that would be *too* easy !! Also I can not find anything on the MS site concerning this problem ... and I suspect that they put the *fix (or bug !!) * in on Jan 31/Feb 1 ... cause that is when my *'forbidden'* errors would come up ...
> 
> ...


Have you found any other info on this?
So far i have noticed that it only happens when i send an e-mail on the hemi300c account, it has never happened to the jeffcrooks account, but i dont use that account very often, only receive. 

Jeff C. Kokomo, In. USA


----------



## pjamies (Feb 4, 2005)

*Outlook/Hotmail errors ...*

Hey jwc553911 ...

Can't help you on that 1 yet ... I also have 2 hotmail accounts and will give
my other 1 a try later today ... but ya it only seems to occur when sending files etc ..
But the response that 'origamilips' got back from MS, was that they were stopping the use of Hotmail through Outlook and any 3rd party app that tries logging in, .....due to viruses.
I don't seem to have that problem, cause Mcafee scans all emails coming and going through outlook ..... so this really pisses me off ..Big Time !! I like the ability to save emails on my pc, so my hotmail account does not grow to big !!

Anyway .... I hope that MS gets back to 'origamilips' and he lets us know what's the scoop !!

Hey 'origamilips' please let us know what MS 'leila' finds out !!! thx

Paul Jamieson
Toronto, Ont. Canada


----------



## xprophet (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello everyone. I just started a thread "Outlook still has phish problem", and then I saw this. I've been dealing with this for a little while. When I contacted MS about it, they told me the link was NOT THEIRS and that it was a fraud. So, maybe this is what happens (?) :We try to send. The phish or virus program now (since its first activation) in Outlook is triggered by the action; the ACTUAL hotmail acct has to deal with a fraudulent request for access, meanwhile the msg pops up trying to get you to give ID verification on a fake website (which doesn't work for some reason, or has been deconstructed). You go to online access, and Hotmail asks for extra verification that it IS you, since "you" just tried to get into the acct and failed.

Does any of that sound possible? Or fixable? Or did I get a lazy response from MS support?


----------



## mjoc (Feb 21, 2005)

I just switched to GMail from Hotmail for my backup email account. GMail rules!!! Way better than Hotmail. And it works great with OE. I have some invitations if anyone wants one. Just email me at the gmail address below.


----------



## pjamies (Feb 4, 2005)

*Here is the final answer to our questions/problems ...*

So here is the final word on this topic ....
I received this email last night from MS ....
Question is ... what is an old Hotmail account ??
cause mine is 2yrs old and it is still happening to me .... !!
I guess we got'a go with a pop3 account ... I'm with rogers/AT&T .. and so far it seems to be working like a charm !! 

Anywho ... good luck ..cheers .. Paul Jamieson


Dear MSN Member,

Recently, Hotmail® announced that in order to improve customer experience and reduce spam and junk e-mail abuse on MSN® services, Hotmail will no longer allow new e-mail accounts to be accessed via Microsoft® Office Outlook® and Outlook Express.

We are pleased to inform you that because you are an existing and valued customer, at this time your current Hotmail and MSN account(s) are exempt from this restriction and you will be able to continue enjoying access to those accounts from Outlook or Outlook Express. However, any new Hotmail or MSN accounts you create will not be accessible via Outlook or Outlook Express.

Because you actively use Outlook or Outlook Express to access one or more of your MSN Hotmail or MSN e-mail accounts, this could be the ideal time to consider subscribing to our powerful new 
e-mail service - Microsoft Office Outlook Live.

As an Outlook Live subscriber, not only can you get uninterrupted access to your MSN e-mail accounts from Outlook, but you will also enjoy many other benefits.



As a thank-you for your loyalty to MSN, we'd like to offer you a 25% discount off the regular price of a year's subscription to Outlook Live. Sign up by April 19, 2005, and you can enjoy all your first year's benefits for just CDN$55.95 instead of CDN$74.95*. 



Microsoft Office Outlook Live combines all the advantages of MSN Hotmail with the rich features of Microsoft Office Outlook - the world's leading e-mail and personal information management software. It provides a service that's more powerful, more accessible and better protected than ever. 



Microsoft Office Outlook Live includes a copy of Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 for Subscription Services and a large 2 GB MSN e-mail account to help you efficiently manage multiple e-mail accounts**, your calendar, contacts, tasks and more - all in one convenient location. 

Convenient offline access. Get offline access not only to your Hotmail or MSN e-mail, but also your contacts, calendar items and to-do's. 

Advanced organisational tools. Outlook Live lets you use all the features of Outlook 2003 to manage your personal e-mail, calendar, contacts and tasks, including drag and drop functionality, advanced search technology, Quick Flags and reminders. 

Guard your PC with virus and spam protection. Outlook Live provides powerful protection against spam and e-mail viruses to help you avoid disruptions. 

Stay in synch and up-to-date. All e-mail, information and updates in Outlook are continuously synchronised with MSN Hotmail servers so your e-mail, contacts, calendar and tasks are always up-to-date and at your fingertips. 

Store more messages and attachments. Get a massive 2 GB of online storage and virtually unlimited offline storage (depending on your hard drive limit); with Outlook Live you have plenty of room for everything that's important to you. 

Send larger attachments. Outlook Live lets you send files of up to 20 MB In size, which means you can exchange more photos, drawings, presentations, spreadsheets and other files in a single e-mail. 

Say goodbye to banner ads. With Outlook Live, you won't be disrupted by banner ads in your e-mail interface, and your contacts won't receive messages from you containing promotional taglines. 





Sign up now and you'll enjoy all of these features with your existing Hotmail or MSN e-mail 
account(s), as well as a special 25% discount off Outlook Live for a limited period. There'll never be a better time to take advantage of this offer. 






* Sign up today to get 25% off the regular price of a year-long subscription of Microsoft Office Outlook Live for only $55.95 plus tax. Outlook Live includes a 2GB MSN Hotmail account and a subscription copy of the most up-to-date version of Microsoft Office Outlook, through which you can manage your e-mail, calendar, contacts and tasks. The service also offers anti-virus protection, advanced junk e-mail filters and calendar sharing, as well as integration between Microsoft Exchange Server mail accounts and Hotmail through the Outlook interface. 

Promotional offers only available to new subscribers. After the promotional period, the then current price for your Outlook Live plan will be automatically charged to your credit card or bank account every year until you cancel your account or select an alternative plan. You must agree to the Microsoft Office Outlook Live Subscription Agreement to access the service. Prices subject to change. Internet access service not provided. 

Note: In order to access your locally stored e-mail at the end of your Outlook Live subscription, you will need an application that reads ".pst." files, such as Outlook 2003. 

** Some e-mail providers may not provide the capability to access e-mail through Outlook Live, or may charge a fee for doing so. 2 Gigabytes (GB) means 2 billion bytes. 







As an MSN member, you will receive periodic member e-mails from MSN. These e-mails will inform you of updates, changes to your service, or special news and information from MSN. As a valued MSN member, these e-mails are created exclusively for you and we hope that you will find this information useful and relevant. 

However, if you do not wish to receive some Member communications or other marketing materials from MSN, please update your communication preferences. 

Once your request is received, we will take prompt action to ensure you do not receive future promotional materials from us. By choosing not to receive promotional messages, you will not affect any newsletters you may have requested nor restrict important customer communications concerning your MSN services. Thank you for being a MSN Member. Read the MSN Privacy Statement. 
.. 
Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052 
©2005 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. 





Message-Id: <[email protected]>


----------



## jwc553911 (Feb 20, 2005)

Things like Linux, Firefox, Thunderbird and gmail keep looking better and better :sayno:


----------



## Thomaslewis20 (Feb 24, 2005)

I Wouldn't Really Believe That It May Be A Problem With Your Computer

But The Safe Way To Find Out Is To Run A Virus Check On Your Computer And The Run Scan Spyware.

If This Is Only Happening On Your Computer And It Works On Other Peoples Computer

Then Remove Your Windows And Install The Same Windows Again And That Should Solve The Problem.


----------



## paleokaren (Feb 25, 2005)

*hipservice problem*

the only problem with that advice is that my husband has a hotmail account and uses the same computer to access his account as i do mine...he has never had the hipservice problem...mine first started about the 2nd wk of feb....we actually uninstalled messenger and reinstalled it and that didn't work either....so why does his work and not mine...i can actually have someone across the world in japan login in for me and get the hipservice screen but when she does it it lets her into my inbox....so she'll log out and i'll login here in the states and i'll be able to access my account for a couple days before the whole vicious cycle starts over.....why mine and not his account as well? :4-dontkno


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

not a virus. Hotmail has pulled the plug on popping accounts. Any new account created will not have this option. Any older account that you have not popped, will not have this option. The only accounts hotmail lets be popped is older ones that were being popped regularly. 

That "forbidden" message will come up once in a while if you have an older account that you have been popping regularly. When it does, Go to Hotmail via your internet browser, and sign in. It will ask for confirmation. Then you can continue popping.

or...buy their subscription....


----------



## ricka0 (Feb 26, 2005)

scottcamp said:


> not a virus. Hotmail has pulled the plug on popping accounts.
> That "forbidden" message will come up once in a while if you have an older account that you have been popping regularly.


Close, but not quite right. The inside word is that older accounts (that have been regularly pooped) will bring up the so called check more and more often. M$N is migrating everyone off POP unless you pay them. You can read all the inside scoop and details at 
http://moveonhotmail.com/


----------

